# What age should i move my RD fry?



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi i currently have a second lot of Red devil fry, the first lot day 3 i moved with a net, all seemed well..... all was not well.. bye bye fish

now im wondering when is the safest age/week to move the red devil fry from the tank from their parents with a small net into a smaller tank?

or should i just leave the 150+ red devil fry in with the seperated perants?
(they got nasty to eachother week 1+ so we separated them and now share the fry amongst themselfs.... some being with the suspected father most with suspected mother (gender unknown)

Thanks =)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They will raise fry untill they are ready to spawn again. As for removing fry I remove half the spawn a few days after they become free swimming. It's all about feeding. You need to feed newly hatched brine shrimp or decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. Small fry are very hungry all the time!


----------



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

How do you suggest removing them? as the last time i removed them with a net they were all found dead the next day....

and what do they do with the fry when they're ready to spawn again? eat them?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, they will eat them.

Was the fry tank filled with water from the main tank? Was it cycled?

A net works or a siphon for removing fry.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I would leave them with the mother for as long as she protects and cares for them.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I left my synspilum/red devil fry with there parents when there were 300 strong,forgot to mention there is two of the biggest red bellied piranhas you have ever seen(posted pictures in many forums).There are still at least 75 young ones ranging in size from 1"-4".
Don't always believe that leaving them with the parents they will be gone,on the contrary I believe I have now at least two generations since the first ones were born.
The problem is I won't sell or give them away because I do not want a cross strain into the system,it doesn't help anyone.
I only feed one time in the morning and that is very limited,but mom ,dad,and the piranhas because of the size of the young ones now cannot control the population on there own(really never could because of the amount).Cleaning is a job on it's own.Good luck :thumb:


----------

